# Living in France, but working in US



## fltguymk (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi there. I sure could use some help... I have been living in France for 5 years. I have my titre de sejour.. I am a flight attendant based out of New York. I commute back and forth for work. I have not been paying taxes in France. However, they have recently seen that my employer is with a US airline and now want to tax my salary from there... Any advice or suggestions... I sure would hate to have to be taxed on both sides. I make less than $38K a year... Thanks everyone.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are "tax resident" in France, then you not only should be paying French income taxes, but also French cotisations (social insurances). But if you are resident in France, you should be eligible to take the "foreign earned income exclusion" (FEIE) to exclude your salary from US income taxes (on form 2555). 

Download and take a look at IRS publication 54 for Overseas Taxpayers to see how the FEIE works. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fltguymk (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Bev. Let me add that I keep my permanent residence in Houston, Texas where I have a house... All of my taxes are filed and paid in the US. The house I have in France I bought with my partner, who is French. Do you know of a good American tax accountant over here in France that I could ask some questions to? TTThanks so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The US Consulate in Paris publishes a list of English speaking attorneys, several of which are into tax law for expats. You may want to try one of them: http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/acs/paris-attorneys.pdf

The thing is that you don't get to choose where you are resident. It goes by "fact and circumstances of the situation" - and if you spend 183+ days a year in France it could be difficult to claim you are resident in Houston. But if you aren't outside the US for most of a full calendar year (or most of 12 consecutive months) then the US won't let you take the FEIE.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fltguymk (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, being that I am a flight attendant..... I am only in France 2 weeks per month.... So, I don't the the 183 days is a big problem. Thanks so much for list of attorneys. I will contact one. Sure appreciate your input. Have a great day!


----------

